

Ruby has entered the Enterprise thanks to the Enterprise gem - mosburger
http://github.com/tenderlove/enterprise/tree/master

======
stcredzero
The same thing happened to VisualWorks Smalltalk years ago. We reimplemented
the "change log" to use XML, so we'd be buzzword compliant. Functionality
gain: none. Result: embarrassing bugs in Smalltalk training class when I was
demoing how you don't lose code even if your image crashes.

(We broke a very cool feature that had been working for decades, which is core
to developers, just to be buzzword compliant!)

~~~
petercooper
Now the title of Robert Martin's talk: "What Killed Smalltalk Could Kill Ruby
Too" makes sense.. <http://railsconf.blip.tv/file/2089545/>

~~~
stcredzero
Yes, and it _pains_ me to see you guys making the same mistakes. (Though, you
have done some things really right!)

------
cubicle67
There's also acts_as_enterprisey, which has been around for a while now
<http://github.com/airblade/acts_as_enterprisey/tree/master>

From the site:

Rails make life easy for us but -- and it's a big but -- we don't want it to
look easy. acts_as_enterprisey is your friend.

How does acts_as_enterprisey make webapp development look hard? Well, the only
way your client can judge your app is by playing around with it. What better
gives the feeling of heavy weights being lifted behind the scenes than slow
response times? Exactly. That's what acts_as_enterprisey does.

So while your client clicks, ...waits..., and then gets the page, you can
blather on heroically about wrestling with clustered indexes, cache expiration
strategies, n log n seek times, etc ad nauseam.

------
jmhodges
I think I enjoyed this the most:

"I’m sure you’re asking yourself, 'how much does this enterprise solution cost
me?'. Well, like any good enterprise system, it is insanely expensive. This
gem will cost you eleventy billion dollars payable to me, now."

~~~
pelle
According to my calculations a good enterprise solution costing eleventy
billion dollars would require a fourty billion dollars annual support
contract.

~~~
j_baker
Don't forget a 90 billion dollar custom code fee!

------
adammarkey
As we all know, XML is just another word for Productivity! One less thing to
compile and throw those pesky errors before we put it straight into
production.

I can't wait to show this to the IT guys... if they ever get back from their 4
hour lunch break.

Awesome mullet BTW!

------
rleisti
What I'd really like, is a way to express xml in xml, so I can be super-
productive all day long recursively writing a single xml document.

~~~
ewiethoff
You want XSLT. ;-)

~~~
prodigal_erik
XPath is far too concise. It needs an XML encoding. Something like PMML, where
math looks like

    
    
      <DefineFunction name="frob" optype="continuous"> 
        <ParameterField name="x" optype="continuous"/> 
        <Apply function="+">
          <FieldRef field="x"/>
          <Constant>42</Constant>
        </Apply>
      </DefineFunction>
    

I wish I were joking.

~~~
ewiethoff
Content MathML to the rescue:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MathML#Content_MathML>

------
lnguyen
I'm sorry... it's not ready for the enterprise until there's a code generator
that will automatically create the XML based on some existing COBOL code.

------
doki_pen
I don't trust this software much. Most enterprise software I've dealt with
requires at least two paid consultants to install and configure. "gem install
enterprise" ? Are you kidding? This is kids stuff. A few other concerns:

* No rea (Ruby Enterprise Application) objects? How do I package my software in to one file that I can upload through the enterprise application manager?

* Speaking of which, where is the enterprise application manager? I expect a buggy web app that only works on ie6 and requires 10+ activeX components.

This is a step in the right direction, but there is a long way to go.

------
jrockway
A little late, though, as most of the "Enterprise" frameworks have started to
shun XML configuration.

~~~
bdotdub
er i'm pretty sure this rubygem is poking fun at the "enterprise" and not a
_really_ for the enterprise

~~~
jrockway
What I'm saying is that this would have been funny 3 years ago.

~~~
tenderlove
MY PROJECT IS NOT A JOKE. ;-)

~~~
spicyj
Har har.

------
netghost
That's kind of funny, I actually just finished building a tool that lets you
perform queries against the ruby AST. You can pattern match and process
S-Expressions. It still needs a bit of polish, but it's pretty neat.

Check it out, SexpPath: <https://github.com/adamsanderson/sexp_path/tree>

~~~
zenspider
HOLY SHIT! YAY!

I knew if I just waited long enough someone would finish this off for me!
Wonderful!

What do you think about folding this into sexp_processor?

I should prolly actually ask this on github. I only read ycombinator for the
enterprise post. :)

~~~
netghost
Send me an email or drop me a line on github.

------
jeremychone
Cannot wait for the same thing for JavaScript.

------
yawniek
finally!

------
joeycfan
Good joke, guy!

------
JVeinbergs
It looks like a joke.

Why bother HN readers?

